# The Law of the Ten Commandments: Not a Covenant of Works



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Wilhelmus A Brakel, _*The Christian's Reasonable Service*_, Vol. 3 pg. 43-44



> _The Law of the Ten Commandments: Not a Covenant of Works_
> 
> _Question:_ Is the law of the Ten Commandments a covenant of works?
> 
> ...


----------

